# "Lost sensor contact"-litium



## filipe cunha (22 Nov 2010 às 23:22)

Boas,
Um dia destes e numa noite de frio, fiquei sem dados na consola, no entanto ela fazia o sinal de rastreio...mas só dava (----), felizmente passou logo, bastou tirar uma das pilhas da consola e voltar a inserir...e tudo como dantes, e nunca mais falhou.
Pelo que li algures, este "fenomeno" deve-se a que as pilhas exteriores (acho que recarregaveis ou alcalinas), que com o frio perdem tensão (Volts) e daí impedir a comunicação....para combater o dito, convem meter pilhas de litium, duram mais tempo e podem laborar sem perder tensão de -40º a +60ºC, mais leves, etc,  o unico contra é que na PCE tem um painel solar de apoio e as ditas pilhas NÃO podem ser recarregadas.
Duvidas: o painel solar serve para envio de dados e/ou para carregar as pilhas?
(esquemas electricos parece que não existem, o que no caso de recarga teria que desactivar o painel solar)
Opiniões precisam-se
Obrigado


----------



## Lousano (22 Nov 2010 às 23:25)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Um dia destes e numa noite de frio, fiquei sem dados na consola, no entanto ela fazia o sinal de rastreio...mas só dava (----), felizmente passou logo, bastou tirar uma das pilhas da consola e voltar a inserir...e tudo como dantes, e nunca mais falhou.
> Pelo que li algures, este "fenomeno" deve-se a que as pilhas exteriores (acho que recarregaveis ou alcalinas), que com o frio perdem tensão (Volts) e daí impedir a comunicação....para combater o dito, convem meter pilhas de litium, duram mais tempo e podem laborar sem perder tensão de -40º a +60ºC, mais leves, etc,  o unico contra é que na PCE tem um painel solar de apoio e as ditas pilhas NÃO podem ser recarregadas.
> Duvidas: o painel solar serve para envio de dados e/ou para carregar as pilhas?
> ...



Geralmente a humidade é um grande inimigo das baterias. Tenta um isolamento para as mesmas.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Nov 2010 às 23:29)

Lousano disse:


> Geralmente a humidade é um grande inimigo das baterias. Tenta um isolamento para as mesmas.



Tambem desconfiei disso, mas curioso foi numa das noites que já não chovia há muito, pouca humidade...mas sim muito frio.
E nas noites de tempestade correu sempre bem


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Já agora onde poderei "arranjar" o esquema electrico para:
PCE-FWS 20
ou
Watson W-8681
ou
National Geographic 265 NE
ou
Elecsa 6975/ 6976
ou
Tycon TP1080WC

Obrigado


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Nov 2010 às 17:53)

Boas,
Dia de update...
Na falta de esquema para ver se o painel solar carrega as baterias e/ou envia dados...não arrisquei e meti litio e desactivei o painel solar.
As pilhas que estavam são recarregaveis e estavam +- a 1,5V, as que meti estão a +-1,7V...o que notei para já é que o sinal...parece-me mais "preciso" e mais forte.
Já agora mais info sobre as ditas http://mauser.pt/data/117-0114_L91ULT_EU.pdf
Venha o frio


----------



## cmg (24 Nov 2010 às 22:06)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas,
> Um dia destes e numa noite de frio, fiquei sem dados na consola, no entanto ela fazia o sinal de rastreio...mas só dava (----), felizmente passou logo, bastou tirar uma das pilhas da consola e voltar a inserir...e tudo como dantes, e nunca mais falhou.
> Pelo que li algures, este "fenomeno" deve-se a que as pilhas exteriores (acho que recarregaveis ou alcalinas), que com o frio perdem tensão (Volts) e daí impedir a comunicação....para combater o dito, convem meter pilhas de litium, duram mais tempo e podem laborar sem perder tensão de -40º a +60ºC, mais leves, etc,  o unico contra é que na PCE tem um painel solar de apoio e as ditas pilhas NÃO podem ser recarregadas.
> Duvidas: o painel solar serve para envio de dados e/ou para carregar as pilhas?
> ...



Viva

Tanto quanto sei, o painel - isto nos da Oregon - serve para fornecer corrente ao sensor e carregar a pilha interna (do próprio painel) e não as do sensor;  Até porque se podem utilizar alcalinas no sensor conjuntamente com o painel. Estas entrarão em funções se a pilha do painel por alguma razão o não fizer. Se não for assim, que me corrijam 
Dê uma vista de olhos por:
http://homepage.eircom.net/~ei4jr/Weather_Station/Solar_Panel/Solar_Panel.htm
pode ser que ajude. 

Cumps
cmg


----------



## filipe cunha (24 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

cmg disse:


> Viva
> 
> Tanto quanto sei, o painel - isto nos da Oregon - serve para fornecer corrente ao sensor e carregar a pilha interna (do próprio painel) e não as do sensor;  Até porque se podem utilizar alcalinas no sensor conjuntamente com o painel. Estas entrarão em funções se a pilha do painel por alguma razão o não fizer. Se não for assim, que me corrijam
> Dê uma vista de olhos por:
> ...



Obrigado, mas na PCE, de origem gasta recarregaveis e dado o pequeno painel solar...servirá apenas como recarga às pilhas do transmissor...

Já agora o caso da perda de sinal debatido por estes lados http://sandaysoft.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2522&start=0


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Dez 2010 às 18:23)

Já com a estação no "estaleiro", medi a capacidade de voltagem do pequeno painel solar, entretanto desactivado, com luz média dá 0,6Volts, o que se conclui que não serve para enviar dados, mas sim, para carregar as pilhas.
Sendo assim, aproveito para remodelar o RS e levar reforço na ventilação, para já em testes


----------



## filipe cunha (11 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

Já feitos os upgrades previstos, com painel solar home made para ventilar o RS e funciona muito bem
A ultimo da hora ainda, preparei para o mesmo painel solar e nos picos de sol, carregar uma pilha para durante a noite...mas os diodos roubam muita carga...e com pouco sol...fica a engenhoca para dias de maior exposição solar.
Por agora fica só ventilada durante o dia


----------

